# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  new to TRT? read all the stickies here!

## TESTes123

This site has taught me a lot of the past year, thanks to the dedicated knowledgeable folks who post. These stickies on this forum educated me more than any doctor had to date. A must read for all new to this forum

----------


## TESTes123

sorry meant to post this in the parent forum, is there a way to delete this and move it?

----------


## WilliamMaype

I agree with you

----------

